# First fish of 2012



## SVOMike86 (Mar 7, 2012)

Went out stomping the banks of the lake at my condo today. 4" Reaction Innovations Sweet Beaver. Dirty Sanchez color. What a name. First fish of the day was this one, didn't have a scale, but I'd say it was an easy 4, _maybe_ 4.5 pounds. Fat as a football. Can't wait for the coming weeks. IT'S ON!


----------



## fish devil (Mar 7, 2012)

:twisted: Congrats!!!! Way to GO!!!! =D>


----------



## Jay415 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice fish! I'd guess 5lb!


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice fish man. I can't wait to get out on the water.


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2012)

nice job! =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice! We had a 67 degree day today. I really wanted to pull the boat out, but there have been 30+ mph winds all day..



Meanwhile, my buddy is sending me pics of the smallies he's catching from aboard his tin on Dale Hollow... :evil:


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2012)

moved to the fishing reports section. 8)


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 7, 2012)

Haha, just noticed the move. Thanks Jim. I thought I was going crazy when I didn't see it in the "hole". Dyeguy- I'm pretty sure this is the first fish I've caught with that combo I bought from you. Thanks again Man!


----------



## bulldog (Mar 7, 2012)

That's a pig!!


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Mar 7, 2012)

SWEET!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 8, 2012)

Way to go =D>


----------



## seastar (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice looking bass. Congrats


----------



## Askier (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, what a catch, was it easy to reel him in?


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 11, 2012)

Not too bad. She bit maybe 5 feet from shore. She tried to swim into some brush, my drag was too loose at first, but once it was tightened up it wasn't an issue. Maybe 30 seconds beginning to end...


----------

